# Anyone else use a Tablet-Phone Combo??



## brikosig

I use my Asus/Google Nexus 7 tablet for both my uber app and google maps navigation..... I run it linked off my Galaxy S5 phone with the Hotspot running. It will lock up occasionally, about once a night.... but it's a quick re-boot. I also have Pandora running on it continuously.

As an added bonus .....in between runs I'm able to watch streaming TV via my comcast account. Though in the metro boston area I don't typically have much free down-time.


----------



## Backdash

Same here. no lock ups, works like a charm for me

I run CamSam for red light cam locations and MyLog for mileage tracking and expenses on the tablet


----------



## Lord Goofy

I have been using the exact same setup since I started. I haven't had any issues with it freezing up. Passengers seem to like that they can see the screen on the tablet. I have the tablet in the middle in front of my gear shift.


----------



## UberXTampa

Once you go tablet, you never go back!

I use both: tablet + phone. Each has its own data plan. Ditto for pandora and web surfing between trips. 

No separate GPS device. 

I still haven't been able to integrate LYFT app into the mix. It is a high maintenance software unlike the Uber app on my iPad. Too distracting. Maybe it is me, I can't do multiple things at the same time.


----------



## Lord Goofy

Wish we had the option of LYFT in my market. Uber only here.


----------



## brikosig

Backdash said:


> Same here. no lock ups, works like a charm for me
> 
> I run CamSam for red light cam locations and MyLog for mileage tracking and expenses on the tablet


Nice Backdash. I use Expensify for the expenses. I also have an Escort 9500ix radar/lidar/speed camera detector.... worth it's weight in gold.
I'm gonna install the CamSam for fun.... like seeing what each app can do.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Goofy

Yes, phones calls go through your phone. I created a contact in my phone called Uber Text/Call and use that to call or text passengers and when they call me it works just fine. Good luck with the setup.

You only run the app on the tablet ,all phones calls and text are routed through your phone and all ride requests are handled on the tablet.

Here is a photo my latest set up.


----------



## sdrick

post but it



brikosig said:


> I use my Asus/Google Nexus 7 tablet for both my uber app and google maps navigation..... I run it linked off my Galaxy S5 phone with the Hotspot running. It will lock up occasionally, about once a night.... but it's a quick re-boot. I also have Pandora running on it continuously.
> 
> As an added bonus .....in between runs I'm able to watch streaming TV via my comcast account. Though in the metro boston area I don't typically have much free down-time.





Lord Goofy said:


> Yes, phones calls go through your phone. I created a contact in my phone called Uber Text/Call and use that to call or text passengers and when they call me it works just fine. Good luck with the setup.
> 
> You only run the app on the tablet ,all phones calls and text are routed through your phone and all ride requests are handled on the tablet.


Hey thanx for the quick response. Really appreciate it! Do not like being out there not being prepared to the degree I know I can.


----------



## cybertec69

I have been using my Own phone to Uber for over a year, no need to pay these scumbags $10 a week or $520 a year to use their app. I use my Nexus 7 2013 tethered to my Note 4, everything works like a charm, and I can receive phone calls and use my phone as I please, while at the same time the Uber driver app is active on my Tablet.


----------



## Backdash

If you want to use a tethered tablet to make calls you need a WiFi caller like Viber or something.


----------



## cybertec69

Backdash said:


> If you want to use a tethered tablet to make calls you need a WiFi caller like Viber or something.


I tether my Tablet to my phone, and use my phone line as I would use it on a daily basis, I can make phone calls, texts, email, browse the Web while the Uber app is running on the Tablet, I can also use the Lyft app on the phone while at the same time the Uber app is running on my Tablet. No wifi caller needed.


----------



## Backdash

Yea, that's what I do too. 

Guy asked if calling from tethered tablet was doable, it is.


----------



## Instigator2000

ipad mini or an android type tablet?

I also have an iPhone 6+

would an android tablet be handy for the expenses/mileage tracking apps?


----------



## sdrick

Backdash said:


> Yea, that's what I do too.
> 
> Guy asked if calling from tethered tablet was doable, it is.


Ok, so I bought a galaxy tab 3 tablet and use the partner app on that. Bigger screen and gps works better on it than my galaxy S3. My phone, as I learned here initiates and takes all call with paxs. I use my hotspot on S3 to connect to tablet. I found out yesterday that these tablets get hot after a few hours. Since the tab only cost $100; i am going to buy another one and just switch them out every 3 or 4 hours.

out after 1 day that m


----------



## UberXTampa

sdrick said:


> Ok, so I bought a galaxy tab 3 tablet and use the partner app on that. Bigger screen and gps works better on it than my galaxy S3. My phone, as I learned here initiates and takes all call with paxs. I use my hotspot on S3 to connect to tablet. I found out yesterday that these tablets get hot after a few hours. Since the tab only cost $100; i am going to buy another one and just switch them out every 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> out after 1 day that m


I use Apple iPad and never have that problem. Even in very long shifts, excellent battery life too. Have you tried to place the tablet in front of the air vent to try keeping it cooler? If there is nothing commercially available to do that, try to invent something maybe, improvise to make it work.


----------



## sdrick

UberXTampa said:


> I use Apple iPad and never have that problem. Even in very long shifts, excellent battery life too. Have you tried to place the tablet in front of the air vent to try keeping it cooler? If there is nothing commercially available to do that, try to invent something maybe, improvise to make it work.


Yes that is good to know re: ur Ipad. The Tab had another issue though; it did not have an automatic date/time option, which Uber requires. I just bought a used nexus 7 at Gamestop with a cover and able to nicely place it between my console and cupholder, so shoudn't be a heat issue. My second day and having gps on a tablet makes it so easier. I think I just made it work.


----------



## Backdash

Nexus 7 yup perfect size


----------



## good4life

For those that use their phone as a hotspot with a tablet running the Uber app, have you tried to stream music at the same time? If so, where do you stream from, phone or tablet? Does your navigation voice go thru your car speakers or headset while streaming? Do they cause the music to dim? What about phone calls and text and other notifications? Inquiring minds want to know. TIA


----------



## brikosig

good4life said:


> For those that use their phone as a hotspot with a tablet running the Uber app, have you tried to stream music at the same time? If so, where do you stream from, phone or tablet? Does your navigation voice go thru your car speakers or headset while streaming? Do they cause the music to dim? What about phone calls and text and other notifications? Inquiring minds want to know. TIA


S5 phone running hotspot >> Nexus 7 Tablet running uber app ..... Google Maps with NO sound.... and running Pandora connected to car audio input. Works Great.

If I need to text or call pax I use the S5..... though I almost NEVER contact pax so I can get the no-show fee.


----------



## good4life

brikosig said:


> S5 phone running hotspot >> Nexus 7 Tablet running uber app ..... Google Maps with NO sound.... and running Pandora connected to car audio input. Works Great.
> 
> If I need to text or call pax I use the S5..... though I almost NEVER contact pax so I can get the no-show fee.


Yeah, I don't have an Aux plug. I can only connect to my head unit via Bluetooth so, I get sound (music) dimming with Navigation and navigation through the car speakers, which I hate. Currently I use a separate hotspot and drive two phone off it, one for music (Windows) to the car speakers and one (my personal phone - Android)) for Uber and maps. This setup works well but, I was trying to get back to my windows phone as my personal phone but if I continue to stream from it the music comes through my headset. So, I guess I am stuck with my current setup.


----------



## ThatHoustonUBERGrind

brikosig said:


> I use my Asus/Google Nexus 7 tablet for both my uber app and google maps navigation..... I run it linked off my Galaxy S5 phone with the Hotspot running. It will lock up occasionally, about once a night.... but it's a quick re-boot. I also have Pandora running on it continuously.
> 
> As an added bonus .....in between runs I'm able to watch streaming TV via my comcast account. Though in the metro boston area I don't typically have much free down-time.


Are you using the WiFi only tablet? if so how are you getting the partner app to install? I used an APK however it's difficult to get the updates. Suggestions?

UPDATE: I think i figured out how to do it. Since the partner app won't directly update for me from the Play store, I just uninstalled the old one and installed the new APK and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Lord Goofy

I have a window mount and the tablet hangs over the vent on my left side, so I have no issues with overheating. I even hardwired the charger and hide the cable so you can't see any of the wires for my Tablet or Garmin.

So far the setup has worked very well for me and I love the fact that I can use my phone as a phone and not have to worry about missing requests. I have had some passengers comment that they like the fact they can see the navigation part of it.

sdrick... How much are the used Nexus 7's going for? I am thinking about picking up a second one on the cheap.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

So, what are you doing for data costs to tether? I put an iphone 4 on wifi with the Uber driver app on it. I'm on metropcs. I get unlimited high speed data for $50 a month, but the hotspot is an additional $5 and limited to 2.5 gigs a month. That's plenty for the Uber app, but streaming music or video eats up the data.
I've tried jailbreaking phones, but it only seems to let me use the hotspot for a few days before becoming buggy.


----------



## ThatHoustonUBERGrind

brikosig said:


> I use my Asus/Google Nexus 7 tablet for both my uber app and google maps navigation..... I run it linked off my Galaxy S5 phone with the Hotspot running. It will lock up occasionally, about once a night.... but it's a quick re-boot. I also have Pandora running on it continuously.
> 
> As an added bonus .....in between runs I'm able to watch streaming TV via my comcast account. Though in the metro boston area I don't typically have much free down-time.


Are you using the Nexus 7 with LTE? or is it the WiFi only model? I have the WiFi only model and am trying to get it to update the partner app since it says my device isn't compatible. Just curious if anyone has figured out a workaround


----------



## Lord Goofy

I have a Nexus 7 wifi only. Never had an issue with the partner app installing.


----------



## Lord Goofy

My data usage isn't that bad, but I don't stream music or videos when I use my cell data.


----------



## ThatHoustonUBERGrind

Lord Goofy said:


> I have a Nexus 7 wifi only. Never had an issue with the partner app installing.


What version of android are you running? I'm on lollipop and have to use apk downloader to get the apk and it will install just fine but once I start up the app it says it needs to update but will fail midway through the update


----------



## Lord Goofy

Running version. 5.1.1.


----------



## ThatHoustonUBERGrind

Lord Goofy said:


> Running version. 5.1.1.


Eh I've tried everything I can think of, I even flashed the nexus 7 mobile factory image and nothing :/


----------



## azndriver87

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/galaxy-note/


----------



## Lord Goofy

ThatHoustonUBERGrind said:


> Eh I've tried everything I can think of, I even flashed the nexus 7 mobile factory image and nothing :/


The only thing I can think of is that they changed the permissions after I installed the app but it still updates. So I don't know. Here is a screenshot of my About Page to compare it to yours.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Pretty reliable way to ease the heat issues on almost anything:

1.) Buy a heatsink or several. Examples: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...756&cm_re=heatsink-_-9SIA6J327E5756-_-Product and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...778&cm_re=heatsink-_-9SIA6J327E5778-_-Product
2.) Epoxy the heatsink to the back of the device, where it won't interfere with mounts / power cables / etc.
3.) Observe a 20-40% temperature drop.

Even without a cooling fan, a metal heatsink with extruded fins will draw heat away from the device and into the surrounding air.


----------



## TheMilkyWay

Greetings - when I try to download Uber Driver App to my iPad it won't let me, it just says "resend link" but never works or downloads to iPad. When I ask Uber they just tell me it can only be downloaded to phone (apple) or android but I see all you using it just the set up I am looking for. iPad for Driver App and Map, iPhone 6 for PAX calls and text. Can anyone help me with this hurdle? I have tried pairing both by Bluetooth and I have linked each other thru Hotspot but still nothing?!?! Do my devices need to be jailbroken to accomplish this? Thanks! TheMilkyWay in Boston


----------



## UberxD

TheMilkyWay said:


> Greetings - when I try to download Uber Driver App to my iPad it won't let me, it just says "resend link" but never works or downloads to iPad. When I ask Uber they just tell me it can only be downloaded to phone (apple) or android but I see all you using it just the set up I am looking for. iPad for Driver App and Map, iPhone 6 for PAX calls and text. Can anyone help me with this hurdle? I have tried pairing both by Bluetooth and I have linked each other thru Hotspot but still nothing?!?! Do my devices need to be jailbroken to accomplish this? Thanks! TheMilkyWay in Boston


It works fine with the Nexus 9 LTE tablet. You should consider getting an andriod tablet, it works great.


----------



## ReviTULize

brikosig said:


> Nice Backdash. I use Expensify for the expenses. I also have an Escort 9500ix radar/lidar/speed camera detector.... worth it's weight in gold.
> I'm gonna install the CamSam for fun.... like seeing what each app can do.
> 
> Cheers!


Just curious, are you guys running that many red lights that you need to watch for cameras so you don't get busted?
serious question


----------



## ReviTULize

How do you install it on an iPad? I can't find the partner app in the store


----------



## brikosig

ReviTULize said:


> Just curious, are you guys running that many red lights that you need to watch for cameras so you don't get busted?
> serious question


No.... I don't think there are any red light cameras in any of the towns I drive, I never run red lights anyhow. The detector is for the drives on the highway, usually taking boston bidniz people home after working late as well as the after bar crowd.


----------



## ReviTULize

DriverFromLA said:


> For the Uber passenger app just search for "Uber" in the apple app store but make sure you don't have the default "iPad only" filter selected as it's an "iPhone" app. By default all searches on the iPad in the app store only return results for iPad apps.
> 
> The Uber drivers app (Uber Partner) is a whole different story to download. It isn't available in the Apple app store. You have to go to the following link from the device you want to install it on:
> 
> t.uber.com/driver-app
> 
> Note: If you are not logged in to the drivers dashboard it will ask you to login before it allows you to download the drivers app.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Tried from my iPad and it said it needed to be a phone 4s or newer


----------



## cybertec69

ReviTULize said:


> Tried from my iPad and it said it needed to be a phone 4s or newer


Just get an Android Tablet and be done with it, I suggest the Nexus 7 2013 if you can still find one.


----------



## ReviTULize

I have an old N7 but it's sloooowwww


----------



## LyftMurph

ReviTULize said:


> I have an old N7 but it's sloooowwww


Put Cynaogenmod on it, hit the XDA forums for help.


----------



## cybertec69

DriverFromLA said:


> I would recommend the 2014 nexus 7 over the 2013. It only costs a little more but comes with a much nicer high res display and faster processor.


There is no such thing as a 2014 nexus 7,there is a 2014 nexus 9.


----------



## dms

Lord Goofy said:


> Yes, phones calls go through your phone. I created a contact in my phone called Uber Text/Call and use that to call or text passengers and when they call me it works just fine.


Do you have to manually enter the address into the second device running the maps app. Is there another app that can share the destination from Uber Partner app to another device running the maps app.


----------



## Lord Goofy

dms said:


> Do you have to manually enter the address into the second device running the maps app. Is there another app that can share the destination from Uber Partner app to another device running the maps app.


Everything Uber Related except phone and texts happens on the tablet. My Garmin is just for back up


----------



## lVh1PZFM7Ai1

Uber with Waze on the phone, Lyft with Google Maps on the wifi-tethered tablet. The tablet has a 64GB SIM card containing 6500 songs, so no streaming required. Having both maps running helps stay on top of traffic. I know of no easy way to transfer an address between phones, so I use whichever map is on the device that got the ping.

This also makes it easier to remember to log out of Uber when I accept a Lyft ride, and vice-versa. On the rare occasions that I accept a ride request that is 10+ minutes away, I sometimes get a closer ping while I am enroute. ACRO for the original ride!

When I get close to a dropoff in the 'burbs, I log back into the second TNC and hope for a quick(er) ping.


----------

